# Apistogramma cacatuoides



## mantisfan101 (Jun 28, 2019)

I’ve recently been bitten by the apisto bug and these have become my main focus as of right now. I have a pair of A. Panduro but turns out that the male wants to kill the female AND he has intestinal prasites which I have to treat him for. 

Apistogramma cf  cacatuoides male





Apistogramma cf. cacatuoides female




Apistogramma panduro male and female. Alas this pair was not meant to be .


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 28, 2019)

Apistogramma cacatuoides male darkening up. Whenever he flares his fins turn extremely dark, almost black/purple. Anyone have any thoughts as to what species/subspecies it could be?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2019)

Pretty fish!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice apistos! I got some Flame Red Agassizii myself a while ago, but no pairing off yet  

There's so many streams and tributaries that is almost guaranteed that any WC will be different than another unless their from the same body of water.


----------



## danl82 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice! Apistos are cool little cichlids, when my tanks were up and running (all in storage right now but some day....) i tried to get some nice pairs but my local aquatics places only ever got males in, females were almost never available  

so I settled and dedicated a large tank to breeding firemouths, whilst I got a pair each of pelviachromis taeniatus and p pulcher for the smaller tanks.


----------

